# “Siegfried’s Funeral ” And The Final Of Wagner’s “Gotterdammerung”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article describing Siegfried’s funeral and the mayhem that follows which puts a grand finale to not only “Gotterdammerung” but “The Ring Of Nibelung”. It is also this article which I would like to dedicate to my friend, Joannuszka Slisznuszka; who is on her way to becoming an opera fan.


It in a way is strange that the most intense drama in the opera “Gotterdammerung” as well as the ring cycle comes after Siegfried’s death, who in fact is the central character in Wagner’s saga. It being as if not only the whole opera but the other three which preceded it in the cycle of operas which is The Ring Of Nibelung were leading up to that last half hour in which all is settled. It is once Siegfried is dead that his body is brought back and shown to both Brunnhilde and Getrune, who are taken with attacks of grief at the sight of the corpse of the man whom they loved. 

Hagan for his part is unconcerned with this matter, as to him that only real issue is the ring and to whom it should go to. Gunther however feels he is the one who should receive the ring while Hagan, naturally disagrees with his brother’s claim with feelings that he; himself should get the ring. This dispute however is settled quickly and decisively in Hagan’s favor when with the assistance of his spear, he rids himself of his own brother to obtain the coveted ring yet as he tries to seize it; Siegfried’s dead hand moves in a clear indication that he is not ready to give up the ring. Brunnhilde seeing this, orders some of the men to make a funeral pyre for Siegfried’s corpse. As she tells the Rhine maidens that they may have their ring back once the fire has burned away the curse which was placed on it. 

Siegfried’s funeral is arranged and in what grand pomp is it held in. It being an elaborate ceremony which includes vassals from near and far who have come to render their last respects to the fallen hero. It is also as Siegfried’ body is being carried that we hear one of Wagner’s most powerful pieces which truly captures the moment with all that Siegfried was, from dragon slayer to the one who was able to defeat Wotan in combat yet there is tenderness in the music to make one think of the man; who was Brunnhilde’s tender lover. As to be bold enough to break through the flames which he held her prisoner whilst also holding affections that she might know the desires of the flesh which had been alien to her up and till that point.

In my opinion Wagner’s music captures not only the real spirit of Siegfried’s valor but the somber mood which is about as this once mighty hero lies dead; ready to be burnt as a memory. As for Wagner’s “Siegfried’s Funeral”, it is different from Chopin’s “Funeral March” in many ways as Chopin’s is more grave while Wagner’s tries to illustrate in its harmonies the glory that was Siegfried and though he is dead it seems to be claiming that what he was never will be. I, for my part would like to recommend this piece to any who have not heard it yet as it is what I would call inspirational despite its being played at a funeral.

It is as Siegfried’s body is burning that Brunnhilde, whose grief goes beyond that which she can live with; jumps in to the fire and her death with her steed of many a battle. It is at this moment that Wagner’s music increases to the force of a hurricane as the fire from the pyre rises as high as to consume not only Valhalla but the deities who rule the world. This moment being perhaps the most dramatic in the whole of the ring cycle. As if the world were ridding itself of all those who held it prisoner. The Rhine maidens seeing there moment has come take the ring from Siegfried’s body now that it has been exhumed and the curse has been lifted.

Hagan however tries to prevent the ring from going back to where it came from and in doing so is drowned by the Rhine maidens, who finally have back what was taken from them at start. This leading to a moment of piece and tranquility. It being as if a typhoon had just died down as we see the remaining characters come out of hiding in the realization that they are alone and have to carry on to the best of their abilities; for they are all they have yet there is a feeling of optimism in what the future will bring.

In conclusion, I would say that “Gotterdammerung” is one of the greatest operas ever written as it captures all the struggles of politics and drama yet there is a sense that at the end a certain kind of justice has been delivered.


----------

